
Discord on their latest downtime - kmfrk
https://status.discordapp.com/incidents/mpzkz7m4fzpt
======
kmfrk
> At this time we believe the majority of service has recovered for users.
> That said, we'd like to provide a more in-depth update on the issues users
> have been experiencing over the past few days.

>

> We're currently working with Google on a priority 0 ticket for their Google
> Cloud Platform (which we use to bring you Discord) related to networking.
> Over the past day we've observed multiple major network partitions and
> issues on the nodes of our real time system responsible for keeping your
> Discord clients up to date. These networking "blips" are causing issues
> within various layers of our software, and many of the issues we've
> diagnosed will require development and testing to improve our resiliency
> (something we will be focusing on).

>

> Unfortunately despite the dialog we've had with Google throughout this
> process, they currently haven't narrowed it down to a clear root cause. We
> deem the quality of service our users are getting through this process
> unacceptable, and have communicated this to Google's support and SRE teams.
> We're working around the clock to ensure Google properly diagnoses and
> resolves the issues we're seeing, while also monitoring and supporting our
> infrastructure in the hopes we can quickly catch and prevent these issues
> from spreading.

>

> As always, apologies for the interruptions you've experienced and thanks for
> using Discord in your day to day, We hope you understand how much the
> performance and reliability of our service matters to us, and we hope you
> see improvements as we work through these issues with Google.

